# Great pic I got today!!!



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Headin into bismarck from minot on 83, I turned around to snap this photo. Some of you have had to seen it, or know who did it, or maybe it was you! If it is, you are friggin priceless!


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Can you say doggy style :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've never seen that headin down to Bismarck Josh? I wonder if they just stuck it out there a few weeks ago?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

LOOKS LIKE SOME PORN-DOGRIFFY :roll:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL I am suprised nobody has gone out to get those pelts yet!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

HAHAHA thats awesome!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Hahaha that is the funnest thing ever!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Thats not something you see everyday.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Thats not something you see everyday.


Nope. I drove for a few seconds and said to myself, you'll probably never seem something like that again in your life. So I turned around and went and snapped the pic! I've learned to keep my camera on me as much as possible.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman.............You been out west lately? 8) 

:lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Damn thing has gotten more than me this winter!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

marshman said:


> Damn thing has gotten more than me this winter!


You and me both!!! Well, when does winter start again.....


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

they arent even real i thought? are they?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They dead and stiff. No pun intended!


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

i thought they were decoys...
lmfao. who killed em?


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Only in Nodak!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

HAHA!! Bigblackfoot and I were coming back from Minot last weekend and we saw that also...

Hilarious!


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

where is it, how far north of bismarck? I looked for it last tuesday when I went down, but it was kind of foggy and didnt see it anywhere. That is hilarious.


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

that would be funny if someone started shooting at them.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

:rock: :toofunny:


----------



## huntnfishn1 (Feb 8, 2009)

better get that coyote fixed
"dont breed unwanted animals"


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bauer said:


> where is it, how far north of bismarck? I looked for it last tuesday when I went down, but it was kind of foggy and didnt see it anywhere. That is hilarious.


I don't know... Probably 60 or so miles north of bismarck. Its on the southbound side.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not something you see everyday.
> ...


Yer Learnin' there Timbo... :beer:


----------



## 7mm08s (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats funny. No call would work on him at that time!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao. thats awsome :lol:


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

The beauty of nature... :lol:


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

brouhaha! that's great


----------

